# Looking for Nano-Vivariums Ideas/Inhabitants



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 9, 2013)

For a number of years I've been creating vivariums in various vases and glass pieces. Usually I tend to make large ones for myself and the odd small one, but now that I'm running out of room and still crave to create I've been considering making more nano-vivs.

These will range from a light-bulb size to a small fish bowl. Think desk-top pet, like a Betta bowl with plants, shrimp, snails, etc. As I experiment with new plants/species and learn, I'll start giving them away as gifts and selling extras.

Now I have the conundrum of finding tiny low light to medium light plants to use that do not require extensive pruning or winter periods (local mosses no longer feasible). I was thinking mini-african violets (micro Sinningia) as one. Maybe I’ll use a few carnivorous plants that do not require a dormancy period. Any other suggestions? Or perhaps plants that thrive yet stay stunted in limited soil or attached to wood/rock? One idea consists of a marginal setup with Anubias micro/petite. Also if a dwarf Nepenthes exists someone point me in the right direction.

I may even experiment with bioluminescent mushrooms. Any experience with the two main species out there?


As for inhabitants beyond the typical detritivores, several setups will house local Canadian fauna such as various millipede species (Ontario/Quebec) and darkling/wood beetles (interior BC). So I’m looking for sources and ideas for other interesting species.

I’m also questing after small arachnid species currently available. So dwarf scorpions that are not that venomous, tarantulas/mygalomorphs that stay small and do not web extensively, amblypygids (approx. 0.5’’ body size), and dwarf species of uropygids. Small centipedes may also work along with the Geosesarma genera of terrestrial crabs. Any other suggestions for species that are available and would work?

Tiny frog and qecko species may also be considered in the future, but I’m worried about feeding requirements and respiration issues during hot summer days. Oxygen demand is much lower for a invertebrate than a reptile or amphibian.

Thanks for the help and ideas!


----------



## Cavedweller (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh man I've been thinking about making nano vivariums too. Unfortunately I'm a newbie with little knowledge. If you work out a successful setup, I may have to steal your ideas and try them myself. 

Have you considered clover? I know nothing about keeping it in captivity, but I've been watching tiny patches of clover growing out of porous limestone boulders around my house and loved the idea of trying to replicate that. 

Lichen is something else I've wanted to try my hand at that could be well suited for a nano tank. Extremely slow growing, but I'm not sure if there are many readily available low-light varieties. You'd have to keep it with something that wouldn't eat it, though. 

I've had trouble finding anything about their care/people who sell them, but tortoise beetles would be really cool to keep as pets. I'm not sure how long it would take for them to overpopulate a nano tank, though.


----------



## Ambly (Jan 10, 2013)

small Amblypygids would be quite fitting.  I keep a few species - Phrynus marginemaculatus (florida species) would be well suited.  They are also fairly active hunters and, provided you set up your vivarium with the hiding space near glass, you can view it both diurnally and nocturnally without compromising its health or comfort.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 10, 2013)

Ambly said:


> small Amblypygids would be quite fitting.  I keep a few species - Phrynus marginemaculatus (florida species) would be well suited.  They are also fairly active hunters and, provided you set up your vivarium with the hiding space near glass, you can view it both diurnally and nocturnally without compromising its health or comfort.


I've kept a Phrynus sp. in the past as well as a Paraphrynus sp. How large is the marginemaculatus? I'm concerned about raising the young as I've bred a few of the larger Amblypygid species. Also how well do they tolerate each other?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 10, 2013)

Antrodiaetus sp. since you can probably find them locally.  These: http://bugguide.net/node/view/227653.  Scolopocryptops would be cool in a small viv, as well.  These emerge around Feb. but can be tricky to locate: http://bugguide.net/node/view/53022


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 10, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Antrodiaetus sp. since you can probably find them locally.  These: http://bugguide.net/node/view/227653.  Scolopocryptops would be cool in a small viv, as well.  These emerge around Feb. but can be tricky to locate: http://bugguide.net/node/view/53022


Thank you. Do you know what do these species require for nutrition? It will be a lot easier to find them if I understand their food requirements (and life cycle).

I have a slow day at work and certain websites are blocked as I'm researching those two genera.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 10, 2013)

The folding door spiders are generalists and you can feed them as you would slings...actually, when I have found them they're were lots of Camponotus sp. carcasses about.  I haven't kept the Zacotus but Carabids I've kept did fine on fish flakes, live prey or scavening.  I think bugsincyberspace is the only one keeping these right now and would be a good resource for microhabitats and captive care.  Scolopocryptops live in moist logs and those I've kept in the past would take live prey or scavenge.  It's been awhile since you posted those beautiful vivs...I'm looking forward to your next round


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 10, 2013)

AbraxasComplex said:


> ........Tiny frog and qecko species may also be considered in the future........


Dart froggers refer to the smaller arboreal variety as "thumbnails".  That gives you an indication of their size.  However, even they require at least a 10 gallon aquarium set up on its side.  Not exactly nano.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 10, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Dart froggers refer to the smaller arboreal variety as "thumbnails".  That gives you an indication of their size.  However, even they require at least a 10 gallon aquarium set up on its side.  Not exactly nano.


I've kept dart frogs before as well as Mantellas. Those require quite a bit more space than the average amphibian relative to size. I was thinking more along the lines of Reed and Glass frogs. Most are as small as the thumbnails and seem not to be as territorial. 


And thanks zonbonzovi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 11, 2013)

Reed and Glass frogs are great.


----------

